# Stinky Tink is up and running at last



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been working away with my collars and leads and after successful product trials am now finally open for business! I will be introducing new products over time but am loving the new ribbon combinations just in.

Here's a few of my ribbons and the website can be found at Stinky Tink










Indian Petal - 16mm on 25mm Cerise









Feathers - 16mm on 20mm Royal









Blue Summer - 22mm










Geared Up - 16mm and 22mm


----------

